# Looking for Advice for a Generator...



## PrimusPalus (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in the market to get myself a generator for a gaming truck/bus. Basically a converted bus where the interior is gutted, bench seating installed, and at least 5 television with consoles hooked up to them. Similar builds I have seen from competitor companies are using Cummins Onan 7kw RV generators. However they also mount it under their trailer in a compartment. My build is going to be different. Here's a photo of where I intend to put it:










Now my biggest problem is sound proofing/noise. I need to ensure that the people inside wont hear the ridiculously loud generator sound. So I need to choose a REALLY quiet generator, and then sound proof the area/storage space. My second concern will be ventilation and I'll obviously not want to kill anyone inside. 

So... my question is... what would be the most ideal generator for me? Again everything I've seen 7kw seems to be the suggested size. A lot of the builds recommend a Onan... but I've also seem them built with Honda generators.

I have roughly $5,000 for the generator purchase. I can go above that, but going below would be better and give me some more play with other stuff in the build. I found a new 7kw Onan for $4,999 (delivered free). Haven't looked into much else other than YouTube videos.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I know Onan generators are hard to beat. Plus some are designed to fit in a closed area like in motor home applications. The noise is not bad from them as the older ones are 1800 RPM. I do not know how handy/mechanical you are but an option is to pick up a 7.5JB Onan off CR or local seller. Going through it is not tough and if it is in decent shape, won't be very expensive. You should be able to find one in great shape for $1000 - $1200. If you figure a tune up, oil change and then some miscellaneous items like exhaust and plumbing in a fuel tank, you will be way under your budget and have a generator good for well over 10,000 hours with proper maintenance. 

Honda's are supposed to be great generators, I say supposed to because I personally have never owned one. I do own and work on Honda clones and can tell you there life expectancy is no where near that of an Onan. I would be concerned about proper venting and then fuel tank size unless you can hook up an auxiliary tank. The Honda will run at 3600 RPM and will be no more fuel efficient then the Onan. 

This is just my opinion, if it were me it would be a no brainier, I would go Onan. I would also go with an older Onan to save money and the old ones are just as if not more dependable then the new ones.


----------



## PrimusPalus (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the in depth response. I'm not sure how much power will be consumed with a half dozen televisions, the consoles, lighting, and at least one AC/heating unit. But everything I've seen in other builds the 7kW Onan is preferred. 

As far as experience with generators and electrical work... I'd have to learn or most likely hire someone.


----------



## PaPaJo (Jan 4, 2018)

Hiring a generator expert is a wise choice. You are putting a running engine in a box and if not done right can be a big problem with overheating the engine as well as the generator end of the unit. As stated the Onan product is designed for this and why they are number one in the RV business. The Honda product is very good but it is a portable unit designed to operate out in the open where it can breath. You should never place any brand of portable generator in an enclosure. Know your power needs before you buy and it is wise to have some reserve capacity. Your AC unit (if you have one) will be your main concern as it will need 3 to 4 times more power to start it then once it is running. Good Luck.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

PaPaJo said:


> The Honda product is very good but it is a portable unit designed to operate out in the open where it can breath. You should never place any brand of portable generator in an enclosure.


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Small gasoline engines (on generators) produce Carbon Monoxide in their exhaust. It is an odorless, colorless gas, and extremely poisonous; it can kill a human in minutes. You fall asleep and suffocate from a lack of oxygen. Honda says you need at LEAST 3 feet of open, outdoor air/space on all four sides and the top of the generator to ensure proper disbursement of exhaust gasses, as well as fresh air for engine combustion and cooling. 

So use it as intended...when you get on-site, remove and park the generator 3+ feet away from the coach/truck. If you get a super-quiet model (Honda's EU-series) you will not hear it when inside. 

Finally, measure up all the needed power, and get a generator that is 20-30% more capacity, just to give you some cushion. Take a tip from campers/RV users...look at a pair of Honda EU2000i units, which can be connected together in parallel, to provide you with a 4,000 watt capacity set-up. Best of all, they only weight 48 lbs. each, so easy to load/unload and store/transport.


----------



## chazz7106 (Mar 1, 2021)

PrimusPalus said:


> I'm in the market to get myself a generator for a gaming truck/bus. Basically a converted bus where the interior is gutted, bench seating installed, and at least 5 television with consoles hooked up to them. Similar builds I have seen from competitor companies are using Cummins Onan 7kw RV generators. However they also mount it under their trailer in a compartment. My build is going to be different. Here's a photo of where I intend to put it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For that type of budget get you the Honda eu7000, it’s a 5500 running watt with 7000 starting watts and is fuel injected and very quiet.


----------

